

MultiLevel: Expose a levelDB over the network to be used by multiple processes - Dekku
https://github.com/juliangruber/multilevel

======
majke
Standard question: what about conflict resolution, locking, deadlocks,
snapshots, transactions?

> The exposed DB has the exact same API as levelUp...

Is createKeyStream creating a snapshot internally? Is createWriteStream
locking? levelup seems to support nodejs streams, does the API support flow
control?

~~~
juliangruber
\- there's no locking unless you introduce it

\- snapshots are create implicitly when using a reading stream. there isn't
yet an api that exposes them directly.

\- if you need transactions, write a node module that implements them

\- create{Key,Value,Read}Stream uses snapshots internally

\- createWriteStream is aggregating some of its values into batches for
performance reasons, but not locking

\- levelup/multilevel streams behave the way node.js streams should behave

